

Thinking of joining App.net? Read this - jonnyrowntree
http://rowntree.me/a-week-on-app-net/

======
gks
Nothing to be found here that Hacker News users don't already know.

------
sigsergv
Have read, still thinking.

~~~
dguaraglia
Yeah, to be honest I'm not even sure what App.net is supposed to be after
reading the article. Is this like a paid Twitter?

~~~
jonnyrowntree
Its like Twitter but with a close knit community and a great background. Think
Twitter pre-2007 before it was commercialised and business ads started jumping
on board.

